# IELTS result: Got 7+ in all bands



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi All,

I have just received my IELTS result and I am so happy to see that I've got 7 in all components. My score is:

Listening: 7.5
Readng: 7.0
Writing: 7.5
Speaking: 7.0
Overall: 7.5

Now I have 120 points, please advise whether I should appy for 175 or wait for opening of 176 sponsorships. Any suggestions would be really appreciated.

Here is my ACS and IELTS timeline:

25-AUG-10: Applied Online
06-SEP-10: Dispatched hard copies of documents
13-SEP-10: Document Received to ACS
15-SEP-10: Status 'In Process'
09-OCT-10: Status 'With Assessor'
09-OCT-10: Appeared in IELTS exam
13-OCT-10: Registered Post Notification
15-OCT-10: Status 'Case finalized'
19-OCT-10: Letter received
22-OCT-10: IELTS result (7 in all bands)


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats on the IELTS Score


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

obelixous said:


> Congrats on the IELTS Score


Thanks obelixous.


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

take it easy dude .. I have 8,8,8,7.5  but it doesn't help in getting processing any quicker  

but congrats


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

binary-zero said:


> take it easy dude .. I have 8,8,8,7.5  but it doesn't help in getting processing any quicker
> 
> but congrats


Thanks.... Should we go for 175 or wait for SS? Which state to consider for SS?


----------



## shesma (Sep 24, 2010)

Btw brother, do they accept TOEFL results? Is IELTS exam the only accepted?


----------



## shesma (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't see why would you wait for SS. If your job is listed in immi SOL, then why not apply and then choose your preferred state. Just my two cents.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

shesma said:


> I don't see why would you wait for SS. If your job is listed in immi SOL, then why not apply and then choose your preferred state. Just my two cents.


Yes thats right that my occupation is in SOL and I have 120 points, that means I can apply for independent visa.... but processing timelines are different, for independent it is 18-24 months whereas for SS it is 6-12 months.... I will have to consider pros and cons of both options.

An independent visa can give you freedom, but takes some extra time. I am unable to decide what to do.


----------



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Statue,

Congrats. on getting 7+ bands. May I request you to share some of the techniques that enabled you to achieve 7 + bands. Had you prepared youself at home or taken some course from someone. I would appreciate if you can provide us a detailed bunch of techniques to use while taking IELTS so that we could post a similar thread proudly as you did.

I have taken IELTS two times but so far was not able to achieve above 6.5 bands both in listening and reading though I had scored 7 in both writing and speaking.

regards,

DM







statue said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received my IELTS result and I am so happy to see that I've got 7 in all components. My score is:
> 
> ...


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

shesma said:


> Btw brother, do they accept TOEFL results? Is IELTS exam the only accepted?


Hi Shesma, only IELTS is accepted.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

singgineer said:


> Hi Statue,
> 
> Congrats. on getting 7+ bands. May I request you to share some of the techniques that enabled you to achieve 7 + bands. Had you prepared youself at home or taken some course from someone. I would appreciate if you can provide us a detailed bunch of techniques to use while taking IELTS so that we could post a similar thread proudly as you did.
> 
> ...


Hi DM, Thanks. I took as 12 classes preparatory course from AEO Karachi, but I don't think that was of any help. I would suggest to purchase the 7 books of Cambridge for IELTS preparation and just concentrate on Listening practice. In writing and reading we cannot enhance our skills in a short time, but in listening we can. In my first listening practice test I got 24 question right out of 40, but in my 10th test I got 35. 

Regards,
Khalid


----------



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Khalid,

Thanks for your reply but still I need the tips you developed while practicing those 7 books. I have time to improve my skills in listening and reading and that are the only areas I need to work upon hard because I am unable to cross 6.5 bands' barrier in these two areas.

Would appreciate if you could share the techniques you personally developed or taught by AEO in listening and writing.

Regards,

DM





statue said:


> Hi DM, Thanks. I took as 12 classes preparatory course from AEO Karachi, but I don't think that was of any help. I would suggest to purchase the 7 books of Cambridge for IELTS preparation and just concentrate on Listening practice. In writing and reading we cannot enhance our skills in a short time, but in listening we can. In my first listening practice test I got 24 question right out of 40, but in my 10th test I got 35.
> 
> Regards,
> Khalid


----------

